# Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?



## sl-power (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich möchte in den nächsten Tagen 10 __ Moderlieschen und 6 Goldorfen in meinen Teich setzten. Die Wasserwerte sind schon den ganzen Monat in Ordnung und die Temperatur hat sich schon bei 16 bis 17°C eingependelt.

Ich möchte aber meine Fische nicht füttern, sondern sie sollen sich an dem reichlich vorhanden natürlichem Futter (Mückenlarven u.s.w.) satt essen.

Jetzt sind die Fische ja aus der Zucht das Fertigfutter gewöhnt. Sollte man die nach dem Umsetzen langsam entwöhnen (eine neue Umgebung ist ja schon Stress genug), oder habe die Fische es nicht "verlernt" sich nach natürlichem Futter umzusehen?


----------



## hoboo34 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

In der Regel "verlernt" ein Fisch den normalen Futtersuchmechanismus nicht und kann sich selber helfen.
Die Frage ist ob das Nahrungsangebot ausreichend ist.
Ich würde eine kleine Menge am Anfang zufüttern.


----------



## cop aka wusau (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

Meine Moderlischen kannten auch nur Futter aus der Dose vom Händler, allerdings haben sie bisher (ca. 2 Wochen) locker in dem Teich überlebt


----------



## Findling (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

Hallo Sebastian,

die Fische werden meiner Meinung nach keine Probleme mit der Umgewöhnung haben, wenn der Teich gut eingefahren ist und genügend Futterangebot vorhanden ist. 

ABER: Ich persönlich würde in deinem Teich nicht unbedingt __ Moderlieschen und Goldorfen einsetzen, da er mir für die Orfen etwas zu klein erscheint. Wenn die Fische auf Dauer nicht gefüttert werden sollen - wie bei mir schon seit Jahren der Fall - würde ich bei deiner Teichgröße bei kleineren Fischen bleiben. Die Lieschen sind absolut o.k. - wenn es dann noch was "buntes" sein soll, dann bitte kleiner bleibende Arten.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

Was gibt's denn noch so an kleinen bunten Fischen?

Goldfische kommen nicht in Frage. Wie man ja hier im Forum überall lesen kann, und ich auch bei vielen Freunden und Nachbarn sehe, werden die ja früher oder später immer zur Plage.

Für Bitterlinge braucht man ja noch Teichmuscheln, und die haben mich noch nicht überzeugt.

Rotfedern werden noch größer als Goldorfen...

Mhhh... Bin unschlüssig. 
Schön sind sie ja schon, diese Goldorfen.


----------



## Goldi2009 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

Ich finde nicht. dass Goldfische so vermehrungsfreudig sind. In meinem kleinen Teich, ca. 10 Jahre alt, haben sie sich nie vermehrt. Ob es alles Mädels waren? Erst vergangenes Jahr, nach dem Kauf einiger Sarasas, waren im Herbst  zwei Goldfischbabys zu sehen. Diese auch nur, da ich Pflanzen ins Haus umgesiedelt hatte und diese zwei sich darin versteckt hatten. Alle anderen wurden wohl von ihren Eltern aufgefressen. Ich füttere nur ganz wenig, vielleicht kommt es auch daher. Kann also nicht behaupten, dass sie sich stark vermehren und sehen sehr schön aus!

Also, trau Dich!

Schönen Abend

Anne


----------



## vision noisia (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

Hallo ,
also ich kann die Mischung von Modelieschen und Regenbogenelritzen nur Empfehlen.
Großer Vorteil von den Fischen ist auch das __ Molche und __ Frösche, __ Libellen... den Teich trotzdem besiedeln.
Auch ich habe Anfangs den Fehler gemacht mir Goldfische und Orfen in den Teich zu setzen, anschließend dann noch zwei __ Sonnenbarsche um die Goldfische in Grenzen zu halten. Zum Glück zwei Männchen der Sonnenbarsche sonst wäre noch der __ Hecht dazugekommen.Inzwischen habe ich nur noch __ Moderlieschen und Regenbogenelritzen ( Notropis) im Teich und das war die beste Entscheidung.Man merkt deutlich den Unterschied was sich im Teich trotz der kleinen Fische so niederlässt was vorher überhaupt nicht möglich war .
Gruß Tom


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

Hallo Tom,

von diesen Regenbogenelritzen hab ich bisher noch nicht gehört oder gelesen.
Dank Google weiß ich jetzt, das die wirklich sehr sehr schön sind. 

Auf den meisten Seiten steht aber, das es ein Aquarium-Fisch ist, den man nicht im Teich Überwintern kann.

Welche Erfahrungen hast du da gemacht?
Ich hab nämlich kein Aquarium, und kann die Fische deshalb nicht im Haus Überwintern.


----------



## wmt (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

Ich habe mit den __ Moderlieschen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ohne Futterentwöhnung habe ich sie in einen Teich gesetzt, der uas einem Umbau entstand war und teilweise alte Pflanzen hatte. Nach Teichanlage im Frühherbst zeigten sich im nächsten Frühjahr __ Molche. Ich habe dann ein 10 Moderlieschen ausgesetzt, die sich von Anfang an wohlfühlten und mittleihweile eine Stabile Population erreicht haben. 

Auch den letzten Winter haben sie nahezu ohne Ausfälle überstanden, Molche gibt es immer noch. __ Libellen waren voriges Jahr auch noch geschlüpft. Im Moment jagen die Moderlieschen schon wieder an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

Guten morgen Sebastian

Hier kannst du mehr über die Regenbogenelritzen erfahren


----------



## sl-power (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

Hallo Helmut,

danke für den Link. Den Beitrag hatte ich irgendwie übersehen auf meier Suche .
Das sind ja wirklich wunderschöne Fische! Wenn die wirklich den Winter überleben, dann habt ihr mich jetzt wirklich überzeugt.

Keine Goldorfen, sondern Notropis chrosomus! 
Und natürlich __ Moderlieschen, die find ich nämlich auch ganz toll. 

Hab vor zwei Monaten auch schon einen Molch gesichtet. Der muss dann auch keine Angst haben von diesen Fischis... 

Moderlieschen im Handel zu finden war übrigens gar nicht so einfach. Alle Fischverkäufer bei uns in Bamberg (Dehner, Obi, Hornbach und ein Zoo-Fachgeschäft) habe keine Moderlieschen, da "keine Nachfrage vorhanden ist" und "sie immer aus dem Teich springen und dann sterben" haben mir die Verkäufer erzählt.

Hab jetzt nach langer Suche endlich welche im Dehner in Erlangen gefunden.
Ich hoffe die Nachfrage ist wirklich so schlecht, das sie auch in einer Woche noch ein paar für mich übrig haben... 

Die hübschen Notropis chrosomus kann ich ja dann bei Werner bestellen.

Meint ihr je 10 (Moderlieschen und NC's) sind für meinen Teich OK?
Oder würdet ihr mehr einsetzen? 

Aber es gibt ja dann auch noch diese __ Goldelritze... 
Oder ist die nicht so lieb und friedlich wie die anderen beiden?


----------



## vision noisia (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*

Hallo Sebastian,
von den __ Moderlieschen würde ich ruhig 20 St. nehmen. Häufig hat man auch in den ersten Tagen  leichte Verluste der Moderlischen da sie wohl recht Stressempfindlich sind . Ich füttere meine Fische gerne zwischendurch mal da ich sie daran gewöhnt habe das es auf Klopfzeichen Futter gibt und dann der ganze Schwarm Richtung Ufer geschwommen kommt. Die Moderlieschen springen wirklich gerne im Wasser um sich die Mücken von der Oberfläche zu holen, sieht klasse aus wenn dann die silbernen Bäuche über dem Wasser glitzern. Verluste durch rausspringen gibt es aber nur selten ,was häufiger schon mal passiert das sie beim springen auf einem Seerosenblatt landen aber sich dort auch meistens wieder runter rudern.
Viel Spass mit den Kleinen .Gruß Tom


----------



## Plätscher (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische einsetzen > Futterentwöhnung nötig?*



sl-power schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja dann auch noch diese __ Goldelritze...
> Oder ist die nicht so lieb und friedlich wie die anderen beiden?



Hallo Goldelritzen sind problemlose Fische.Gut zu sehen, ernähren sich selbstständig aus dem Teich ohne sich zu stark zu vermehren.


----------

